# Live comedy stream Saturday 28/3/20



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

If you fancy a laugh tonight there's a live stream on YouTube from "the Stand" comedy club in Edinburgh at 8:30pm with frankie Boyle and more, see the link 





Comedy should make a good distraction from the current gloom and the mundane tv on a Saturday night


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Cheers for the heads up. 

It would be good if people link stuff like this for others to watch.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Thanks Peirre...I will give this a watch, love Frankie Boyle.

Plus, I'd rather burn my eyes out than watch Ant and Dec.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Comedy just doesn't work without a live audience.

I thought Mark Nelson was funny, but it was still quite awkward. 

Most of the comedian parts were poor. I've no idea what the Frankie Boyle part was all about.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

On again tonight. Hopefully the comedian parts are better tonight. It would be good if they could do proper stand up from home.

Including Mark Watson, Omid Djalili, Miles Jupp, Gary Tank Commander, Billy Kirkwood, Glenn Wool, Susan Morrison, Joe Heenan, Seymour Mace, Matt Reed, Nicola Mantalios

Billy Kirkwood is funny. I've never got Gary Tank Commander..


----------

